# What are you baking this season?



## Dina (Dec 2, 2006)

What are you baking now that the weather is cooler and the holidays are approaching?  I attempted to make a chocolate biscotti recipe that we have yet to taste.  We usually have eggnog cookies and ginger snaps this time of year.  Would anyone like to share their baking recipes?


----------



## Alix (Dec 2, 2006)

Well, I haven't started my Christmas stuff yet, I'm still doing the usual cookies, cakes etc that I always do. For Christmas I usually do some combo of these:

Maple cookies
Brown sugar shortbread
Thimble Cookies (swedish tea rings)
Regular shortbread (Same as the brown sugar one only with icing sugar instead of brown and put in a cookie press)
Squishy gingerbread cookies
Can't Fail Sugar cookies


----------



## boufa06 (Dec 2, 2006)

Dina, Christmas is a big family affair in Greece.  So unavoidably, I will have to prepare the traditional Christopsomo (Christmas bread) and Melomakarona (Brandied Macaroons dipped in Honey Syrup).  Here is the recipe for the bread.  The macaroon recipe can be found under the "cookies" section.


----------



## AllenOK (Dec 2, 2006)

Well, for the first time in almost a year, I have a working oven.  I baked a loaf of banana bread yesterday, and it's GONE already.  5 kids and two adults that like banana bread will do that, in a hurry.

I don't know what else I'll bake, except probably at least one more pumpkin pie for Christmas dinner, and maybe another kind of pie.

I might do my usual Sour Cream Struesel Coffee Cake, as PeppA has already mentioned that.  However, I have several other desserts that I'd like to try.


----------



## Dina (Dec 2, 2006)

Alix! It's great to hear from you. I'd love to have some of your cookie recipes, if you don't mind sharing. They sound wonderful. Decorations got started at our house tonight while we listened to Christmas carols and ate the biscottis. They were actually pretty good.

Boufa,
What does your Christmas bread have? Is it a sweet or savory one? I will check your Brandied Macaroons. Thanks.

Allen,
Aren't we thankful for our working appliances, especially this time of year?!  I'm sure your Sour Cream coffee cake is wonderful. Would you post the recipe when you get a chance?


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 2, 2006)

My mom and I make lots of cookies and candy for the holidays and then give most of it away to friends and neighbors. Here is what we are making this year:

Chocolate fudge
Peanut brittle
Big soft ginger cookiescookies http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f43/iso-perfect-gingerbread-cookie-29321.html
Tiger Bark (Peanut butter and chocolate bark)
Fairy Drops (sugar cookie type dough that melts in your mouth topped with frosting and crushed candy cane)
Bourbon Balls
Sugar Balls (a cookie that is half red and green colored with red and green colored sugars that are mixed into the dough)
Spritz


----------



## amber (Dec 2, 2006)

I havent really planned anything yet, but more than likely will be making peanutbutter cups and not sure about the rest just yet.


----------



## htc (Dec 3, 2006)

My holiday baking will be banana bread, linzer bars, oatmeal cookies, citrus poppy seed cookies and spritz cookies. For Xmas dinner I'll proably do a loaf or two of bread.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 3, 2006)

_Being my family cannot get through a holiday or birthday with out foccacia, I will be making  or at least trying to make several of them tomorrow and put them in the freezer, then it will be on to chocolate chip and peanut butter cookies...We usually have mexican wedding cookies, but who knows if I'll have time this year..I'll try though, oh and Dh who is looking over my shoulder made a noise about chocolate crinkle cookies and fudge if you please  Sure, and I'll go paint the house too _

_kadesma_


----------



## boufa06 (Dec 3, 2006)

Dina, the Greek Christmas bread is sweet like fruit cake.


----------



## licia (Dec 3, 2006)

Our son and his family will be with us this Christmas so I'll be making some of his favorites, which include a chocolate coconut pecan pie, flan, coconut cake and a couple of kinds of cookies. We will also have pumpkin pie, but Publix has as good as I've ever eaten, so I will get one of theirs. I suppose brownies for the kids will be needed also. I'll just send the leftovers home with them.


----------



## AllenOK (Dec 3, 2006)

I might make a batch of peanut butter fudge as well.  My family goes nuts for the stuff.


----------



## lulu (Dec 3, 2006)

Well, I'll be baking to get used to my new Italian kitchen by next weekend.  As well as making some strange, out of season scones for one of DH's boss and mince pies for his office (they are really multicultural and seem to be looking forward to some British thigs, where as I want to get a handle on the italian stuf, Lol).  Then there are the gingerbread men for my tree and the biscuit tin.  I have made a concious decision to hold backa little this year.  It is just DH and I, so there is no need to bake for an army.  That said, the fruitcake and Christmas pud are already made, and I think that for christmas I'll probably do a cheesecake too.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 3, 2006)

At my house..."Puh-Con" Pie, Millionaires, pralines, Delmonico Nut cake...all loaded with fresh puh-cons from my trees...maybe a few others.


----------



## Alix (Dec 3, 2006)

Dina, I've posted links to everything except the Thimble cookies in my post. Sorry, I can't find that recipe so will have to ask Mom for it AGAIN! She laughs because I lose at least one recipe per Christmas season. Hope you enjoy our cookies, they are certainly some of our favorites.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm just doing three things this year.

A white chocholate peppermint candy,
fudge brownies
and white chocolate chip and dried cranberry cookies.

They'll all go out to the neighbors before we leave for Oregon.


----------



## LeisuresKitchen (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm not a master of deserts so I stick to sure thing items such as the "neiman marcus cookie" best cookie I ever had in my life. 

Creme Brulee (for holloween I made pumpkin CB and it was heavenly)

Vanilla cupcakes (the batter is actually better than the cupcake, but the cupcakes are not so bad)

Last night I made flourless peanut butter cookies, they were very yummy. I'm not big on peanut butter, but my hubby loves it so I made them for him.


----------



## QSis (Dec 3, 2006)

Dina said:
			
		

> We usually have eggnog cookies and ginger snaps this time of year. Would anyone like to share their baking recipes?


 
Ah, so many cookies to try ... so little time.

Dina, would you please post your recipe for Eggnog Cookies?

And, Alix, your cookie recipes sound incredible!  I will probably try ALL of them!

I usually make either Russian Teacakes or Italian Wedding cookies (same thing, except for the shape), Tollhouse, Jam Thumbprints and at least one that I've never tried before.  Like the kicked-up version of peanut butter cookies below (did I get it here?).  Or this Sherry Butter Nut drops from Food TV http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_31972,00.html?rsrc=search

I Christmas-shopped and decorated the house this weekend.  I'll finish wrapping during the week, then NEXT weekend is cookie time!

I might make Chex Mix (I wing the recipe every year) and Bar Nuts if I have time before Christmas.

Lee

*Peanut Butter Chocolate Cookies*

Ingredients:
1/2 cup butter, softened
1/2 cup creamy peanut butter
1/2 cup firmly packed brown sugar
1/4 cup granulated sugar
1 egg
1 tablespoon milk
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1 cup flour
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt (optional)
1 cup semisweet chocolate chips
3/4 cup dry-roasted unsalted shelled peanuts, chopped (optional)

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F.
In a large mixing bowl, cream the butter, peanut butter, brown sugar, and granulated sugar until well blended. Beat in the egg, milk, and vanilla. 
In a separate bowl, combine the flour, baking powder, and salt. Gradually add the dry ingredients to the creamed mixture. Stir in the chocolate chips and peanuts.
Drop by teaspoonfuls onto a ungreased baking sheet. Flatten with the tines of a fork to form a crisscross pattern. Bake 9 to 11 minutes, or until the edges are golden brown. 
Allow to cool 1 minute on the baking sheet, then transfer to a wire rack to cool completely. Store tightly covered.

Yield: 4 dozen.
 
Lee


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 3, 2006)

By next week I'll start baking christmas cookies.  I usually make at least 15 different types so when I give trays as gifts there is a big assortment to choose from.  I end up with about a thousand cookies in the beginning, but that dwindles fast by the time I've given out the 15 cookies platter as a gift.

I always make three or four batches of strufoli, but not till christmas eve.  

I make cranberry orange pudding with hard sauce for christmas morning.

Christmas eve dessert and christmas day dessert change every year.


----------



## Alix (Dec 3, 2006)

QSis, I hope you like the recipes. I tend to only post ones that have passed muster with my very picky taste testers. Let me know which you like the best.


----------



## babyhuggies (Dec 4, 2006)

I'll be making shortbread cookies;
                  date squares
                  nanimo bars
                  gingerbread cake
                  lemon squares
and something i always try and have on hand a few days before christmas(for my sons b-day) cabbage rolls.I make such a large roaster full that i always end up freezing some.


----------



## Alix (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh right! Nanaimo bars! I'm doing those too. 

Hey babyhuggies, would you consider posting your cabbage roll recipe in Ethnic? I'm looking for comparisons to mine. Thanks!


----------



## goboenomo (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm gonna start off by making some hard candy...
Then I'm making milk chocolate with cinnamon on top of a nougat I'm going to make.
Then I'm making carrot muffins. And from there I'll bake whatever I feel like.

My buddy wants me to make colored cookies again. He says he wants black.


----------



## babyhuggies (Dec 4, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Oh right! Nanaimo bars! I'm doing those too.
> 
> Hey babyhuggies, would you consider posting your cabbage roll recipe in Ethnic? I'm looking for comparisons to mine. Thanks!


 
Not a problem Alix. Just give me a day or so to get out my recipe.Since cabbage rolls are something i only make once a year..i need to use my recipe for the ingredients.


----------



## Dina (Dec 8, 2006)

Last night I ended up tweaking two cookie recipes and called them Triple Chocolate Peanut butter thumbprints!  They are delicious and all gone.


----------



## goboenomo (Dec 8, 2006)

This stuff

Goboenomo's Baking Thread


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 8, 2006)

I haven't started thinking much about holiday baking yet.  Once I cook for DH's birthday this weekend then I can think more about cookies.

I need to try to control myself this year, too.  DH really wants to lose some weight and the easiest thing I can do for him is not have too many temptations in the house.  I'll probably still make his favorite, chocolate cherry chunk cookies, and some cut-outs.  For CHristmas Eve and Day desserts we'll probably have a chocolate cake and gingerbread, and I'll probably make a coffee cake of some sort for Christmas morning.

If I have time, I'd like to make my chocolate toffee bites and try a recipe I found for chocolate sea salt smoked almond bark.


----------



## Dina (Dec 8, 2006)

I discovered I have a parent who's an all star baker! Woohoo! I'm in heaven knowing she'll be baking for our classroom this season. She's bringing in hot chocolate, a pineapple cake and a cinnamon cake for us to enjoy the last day before our Christmas break.

Per my students' request, I will be baking some pan de polvo (a cinnamon/anise Mexican cookie) and buñuelos buñuelos (Mexican sweet flour tortilla rounds sprinkled with cinnamon sugar). Happy baking everyone!


----------



## corazon (Dec 8, 2006)

Hmm.  I don't know what I'll be baking but I feel like I'm kinda in a baking slump.  I need to find some new stuff, because I'm getting sick of the usuals.  I also don't really have many peeps to bake for, but if I was closer to my family they'd be in trouble!  I'm gonna do some finding and then decide what's in store for the next couple weeks.  I think I will be making chocolate pb chip cookies.  They are tasty indeed.


----------



## corazon (Dec 11, 2006)

I just found an article on how to make eclairs.  I think I might give that a whirl soon.


----------



## berrytarts (Dec 11, 2006)

*Decisions, Decisions!*

Hi,

I'll probably be baking the 3rd week of December from dawn to ??..I usually will be baking about 3 different kinds of cookies: chocolate chip/walnut,  oatmeal raisin, an old fashion almond cookie, and then there are the panetones, which I'll make about a dozen of those to give to family and friends, probably pumpkin and maybe apple, and/or lemon pies..I'll be burnt out by the end of the baking session and will do some serious sleeptime and catch some zzzzz's  afterwards!


----------



## Barb L. (Dec 12, 2006)

Still sorta deciding, will bake next week, making all the dough up one day and put in fridge.  Then the next morning start the baking ----------- all day !  A few Iam baking are sour cream drop cookies, date drops, molasses, mexician wedding and chocolate chip.  Happy Baking All !


----------



## mudbug (Dec 12, 2006)

MIL has hinted that she would prefer a mincemeat pie for her birthday (Dec 23) instead of coconut cake, so I will be making said pie.

Never made the filling from scratch, though.  Anybody got ideas for me?


----------



## Alix (Dec 12, 2006)

What exactly is mincemeat anyway?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 12, 2006)

Alix, I don't know.  It comes in jars.


----------



## Alix (Dec 12, 2006)

LMAO! Too funny mudbug.


----------



## middie (Dec 12, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> What exactly is mincemeat anyway?


 
Alix this will expplain it 
Mincemeat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

As for me it'll be chocolate chip cookies
sugar cookies
cranberry orange muffins for my mom

AND fruity pebble treats (same as rice krispies)
just cause they're so colorful !


----------



## boufa06 (Dec 13, 2006)

Mudbug, in case you want to try making your own mincemeat, the ingredients  are 2lb 4oz cooking apples, 1 tsp mixed spice, 1 tsp ground cinnamon, 8oz dark muscovado sugar, grated rind and juice of 3 oranges, grated rind and juice of 1 lemon, 12oz mixed dried fruit, 4oz chopped dried apricots, 12oz cranberries, 6oz toasted flaked almonds and 1/2 pint brandy, rum or sherry.  

To prepare, peel, core and chop apples and together with the spices, sugar, rinds and juices, put them into a large saucepan.  Cook until the apples soften before adding dried fruit, apricots, cranberries, almonds and brandy.  Once it starts to boil, reduce heat and simmer for about 10 minutes.  Leave to cool before packing in warm sterilized jars.


----------



## XeniA (Dec 13, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> What exactly is mincemeat anyway?


 
Bloody lovely stuff that only adults enjoy ...


----------



## Toots (Dec 13, 2006)

My baking day is this Sunday.  I have a friend coming over to help (she thinks she'll get to sit by the fire and drink wine and supervise but I have other plans for her - she'll be standing in front of the stove stirring the caramel!).
This is what I'm baking
homemade caramels
turtles
buckeyes
peanut brittle
orange - white chocolate chip cookies
ginger cookies
chocolate fudge
oatmeal carmelitas
sugar cookies

I have to bring a tray of goodies into work and I also like to package up the treats to pass out to friends and neighbors.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 18, 2006)

boufa, thanks for the recipe!  I will try it.  But not in time for Christmas.  Caved in and got the jarred stuff.  Aryton is right, and I do enjoy it.  

HH did not know that or said he would have requested such a pie long before now!


----------



## subfuscpersona (Dec 18, 2006)

Our apartment building had its annual holiday party last Fri so here's what I made for it...

> roasted garlic hummus (couple of containers)
> 2 loaves of the wonderful New York Times No-Knead Bread plus I threw in a baguette
> 3 onion-cheese quiches (thank you, Julia Child!)
> French cheese puffs (Gougeres) - thanks for the help on these, DC members!
> 2 doz "rich roll sugar cookies" (recipe from the Joy of Cooking) - decorated by my neighbor's five-year-old son

Produced lotsa food for relatively low cost (the most costly item was good quality cheddar and gruyere cheese for the quiche and cheese puffs).

Time to think about speciality gifts for my foodie friends, but most of this doesn't involve baking.


----------



## Alix (Dec 18, 2006)

Got some blond fudge on the go right now. Darn you Shamalicious! You got me thinking of it and now I NEED it.


----------

